# Aristarco grinder



## Wired (Dec 9, 2010)

I've recently acquired an Aristarco Grinder (not sure what model but could be ema 80) which hasn't seen any love since it was born.

I'm basically taking it apart giving it a good clean and have got to the bottom burr carrier which I cannot seem to remove.

  

As you can see by the pic there's a retaining screw which screws into the centre spindle which I've unscrewed. After removing this screw I thought it would just pull off. It hasn't.

Can anyone shed any light on this for me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

It's similar to a Mazzer bottom burr mount, whatever you do, don't try and pry the thing off or put excessive force on it as you might damage the bearing underneath.

What you need is a thin strip of metal or plastic, which you can slide under the carrier, where the bolt holes are and use three long bolts to take the carrier off. Simply put the bolts in the holes and keep turning them, until you feel resistance. Afterwards do quarter / half turn at a time on each bolt and you will see the carrier slowly rising up as the bolts will push against the bottom of the burr chamber (this is why you want some protection from a piece of metal or plastic), forcing the carrier of the shaft. Easy

Regards,

T.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

agreed, if you try to pry it out you will do way more damage than good, the bolt method described is spot on for the removal of any "gunked on" burr carrier assemblies


----------



## Wired (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh dear. I've tried prizing it out without any joy. Fortunately not using that much force.

Thanks for the advice.

This may be a long shot but what would be the chances of the screws being metric (I.e. M4 etc.) and is there any easy way of finding out the correct diameter screw?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i would imagine they are m3 or m4


----------



## Wired (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Coffee Chap!


----------



## Wired (Dec 9, 2010)

After some late nights I've finally got the grinder to an acceptable level of de-coffeecrudness.

An observation I've made with this grinder is that all the screws it uses I think are imperial threaded screws.









The pitch of the thread looks wider than all the metric screws I've got. Any know where I could lay my hands on some?

The other thing I noticed when I was re-assembling was a loose wire which is connected to the hopper.









I can be certain if that was my fault but the cut of cable looks a bit too clean for it to have come off by its own accord.

The grinder still works fine but I've come across on tinternet some of its functions and one of them is an auto on function after 6 pulls of the doser handle??

The grind quality is significantly better than the Gaggia MDF I had. I pulled a shot this morning which choked the Classic. Never done that before.


----------



## koaly (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi!

I just bought Aristarco grinder without any model indication. I measured its burrs = 58x34x8.5 (clockwise) and I have doubts that both Gaggia (58x36x8) or Mazzer Mini (58x33x8.5) would fit.

Did anybody try to fit a liqueur funnel to rid off a doser?

Would appreciate any advice!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Macine-gaggia-aristarco-d-58mm-/391837086853?hash=item5b3b4f7485:g:bl4AAOSwSzFZZIPx would suggest gaggia and aristaco fit


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Threads? you need to measure those you have then look at this: https://www.newmantools.com/tech/threadm.htm

If not a match then let us know

If you get stuck I have a fixings specialist in town that would likely have what you need


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Aristarco burrs are 58 x 35 RH. PM me if you want a price.


----------



## koaly (Jul 6, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Macine-gaggia-aristarco-d-58mm-/391837086853?hash=item5b3b4f7485:g:bl4AAOSwSzFZZIPx would suggest gaggia and aristaco fit


Many thanks. I check it - the dimensions are not the same as at the original burr.

All crucial bolts in the grinder have imperial threads, so it would be difficult to find a replacement or to use something for tearing off the lower holder.

Does anybody know if the bolt, which fixes the lower burr holder, has a left hand thread (counterclockwise to tighten)? The burrs are right hand (clockwise)

Thank you in advance


----------

